# Moving to Sweden



## ChristinaS (Jun 6, 2017)

My husband was hired by a company in Sweden. I work remote in Texas for a US based company. I'm not allowed to officially work from Sweden and maintain my existing job. They don't care that I visit Sweden and work from there during my visit. My job does require that I travel our DC based office every 3-4 months. IF I'm visiting my husband in Sweden and work remotely, what is the time limit before I must pay taxes in Sweden? If I simply come back to the US every 3 months am I still compliant with tax laws? How long do I need to stay in the US during those visits? Also what if I don't go back to the US but visit other countries? 

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Generally speaking, your tax status is a function of your residency status. If you have a resident visa and are living with your husband in Sweden, then you'll be subject to Swedish taxes (and, incidentally, Swedish labor laws while you are working in Sweden). 

If you maintain your residence in the US and merely "visit" your husband in Sweden, presumably you would be traveling to Sweden on a "Schengen visa" (more or less like the US visa waiver plan - mostly just a stamp in the passport), so your tax residence would be your home back in the US. But, on a Schengen (tourist) visa, you can only be in the Schengen area for up to 90 days in any 180 day period.

It's more a function of where you are resident and to some extent what sort of visa you will be on. But just to add one little monkey wrench into things: The EU has recently voted to drop the US from the "stamp in the passport" version of the Schengen visa program because the US won't treat all countries in the EU the same for their visa waiver program. If that comes to pass (probably not until at least the end of the year, if ever), you'll have to apply for a tourist visa each time you want to come over to visit hubby.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

